
Introducing Pytorch for fast.ai - dusenberrymw
http://www.fast.ai/2017/09/08/introducing-pytorch-for-fastai/
======
droidist2
This is great! I really like PyTorch compared to TensorFlow; it's more
straightforward and easier to debug with common Python tools. With TensorFlow
I felt very disconnected from the model, like I was dealing with things
through robotic arms rather than my own hands. When something went wrong it
was often hard to isolate what caused it.

